# One more week!!!!



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok maybe I am one day early to be saying only one more week, but let's be honest, is anyone out there really going to get any work done on Tuesday of next week? 

:shock::mrgreen:

I could really be shooting a deer with antlers next week!!!! :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm hoping for major storms... give me a blizzard to work with, last year was awesome.


-DallanC


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh i am with you i feel like its tomorrow not next week with how excited i am right now. I started building a new deck onto my house just to keep my mind busy and off the deer hunt right now. Let me tell you its not woeking the way i hoped. The entire time i was digging footings my mind was on the mountain. It didnt help much that i kept getting asked questions about getting muzzle loaders sighted in. My buddy will be going with me for his first ever muzzle loader hunt . He has never really shot with open sights. I think its going to be an epic year this year. Bring it on and good luck to all of you guys up there this upcoming week.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/UT/Farr West*



*Free 2-Month Weather Forecast*









*SEPTEMBER 2014:* temperature 62° (avg.); precipitation 0.5" (0.5" below avg.); *Sep 1-5*: Sunny north, a few t-storms south; warm; *Sep 6-19*: Scattered showers, cool north; sunny, warm, then cool south; *Sep 20-30*: Scattered t-storms, cool.
*OCTOBER 2014:* temperature 50° (1° below avg.); precipitation 1.5" (0.5" above avg.); *Oct 1-6*: Rain to wet snow, then sunny, cool; *Oct 7-13*: Sunny north, rainy periods south; cool; *Oct 14-19*: Sunny; warm, then cool; *Oct 20-27*: Showers, then sunny, mild; *Oct 28-31*: Rain to snow.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got done cleaning my ML from my elk hunt here in Colorado so it is all over for me until Utah's spike hunt and then the rifle deer hunt. 

Good luck with the smoke pole.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This will be my first year with a smoke pole. Luckily I got to test it out on a doe. Hopefully I can stay calm and kill a buck. The does got me pretty riled up so I am trying to keep it cool. 

If I have the ultimate year I might just be able to kill 5 animals with my muzz this year. That would be epic. +1 for wanting the storm....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I know I'm not getting any work done next Tuesday!! I AM ON VACATION!!! Sept. 23rd through the 30th baby!!

I'm so ready to get out of my rat hole work, I may not even leave the trailer untill my wife and kids come down Thursday night!!
OOO°)OO


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Pretty darn stoked myself. Hoping to give a Wasatch Bull a dirt nap.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I am way excited! Mostly for my son he is 12 and this is his first hunt. We hope to make it happen, he is way excited. I am going up for the opener with a friend from work and coming down to get him and his brothers on Friday as soon as school is out. Cant wait.

Cheddar


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Next week is what I dream about all year...all the time spent scouting, shooting and fine tuning my gear. I feel all I have left is to twiddle my thumbs which isn't helping my ADHD (Attention Deficit Hunting Disorder). 

Good luck to everyone who will be out on the hills next week! I can't wait to see success photo's.


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Now that my Mtn Goat hunt is over I can start thinking about deer next week. This has already been an great year for me. Now just need to make it even better. We'll see you out on the slopes in a week.

Smokepole


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't wait to hear the great stories! I'll be sitting the UT hunts out for a few years- just moved to VA to go to school... Luckily the muzzy season here is in Nov. and I can pick up 6 tags for $20 total!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

We. So. Excited.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

cant wait to get out and take my boys with me. I really hope we can get into the deer this year. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## woodskis (Sep 20, 2012)

Agreed, no work happens on Tuesday before the opener on Wednesday. Time is beginning to creep. We were scouting last weekend and retrieving trail cam pics. I posted one on the other thread "opening day". The bulls were screaming back to us in the morning. Colors are freakin AWSOME above 8000 ft. As for the snow...... We hunt at about 9000 ft. Last year we couldn't hunt Wednesday afternoon until after lunch Friday. Too much rain and snow to see and roads to slimy to drive on. Maybe just a couple small shots of moisture this year would work. Counting down the hours........


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Taking off the Monday and Tuesday next week to do some final scouting since I wasn't able to do as much as I would have liked earlier. Trying to make sure I have everything on my "lists" even though most of that list isn't written down. I need to work on that for next year...


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Man, I am already losing sleep and it is my dad's tag. I may not be able to function when it is my own.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

My trick to making it go fast is to not get anything ready until the day before, it seems like just yesterday they drew the tags.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm hoping for major storms... give me a blizzard to work with, last year was awesome.
> -DallanC


 I have to strongly disagree. I thought the conditions were horrible last year. I am looking very much forward to better weather.
Sleeping in not much more than a bivy sack with 6" of new snow and visibility of about 50 feet for three days. Not fun.
I used to love the late season November hunts but now have really gotten to like the Sept. ones.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My pack is packed, gun is ready, scouting done, gas tanks full, so i'm ready. Guess I will wander the swamps untill I get to play with bambi.

Spry


----------

